# Life vs. Death



## ahphotography (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a photograph of my mom, survivor of ovarian cancer, and her granddaughter, survivor of premature birth.


----------



## rebeccak (Oct 29, 2007)

sad and beautiful


----------



## ahphotography (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks rebeccak - I&#8217;m glad you commented - the great thing about this photo is that it's not a new photo it&#8217;s about two years old. My mom is doing great and her grandbaby is doing wonderful! This is one of the most meaningful photos to me because it has a good ending! ;-) thanks again.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 2, 2007)

excellent shot, you can see the emotion in her eyes..


----------



## ahphotography (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks bullshark... it was an emotional time and I was wanting to catch that in this shot. thanks again!


----------



## NavyChief (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello, if I may: 

     "It's there to remind you, when you cant recall, 
     What your grandma looked like, when you were so small"

Thats from a favorite song of mine, by Charlie Robison.  I think he says "when your grandpa" but the meaning is the same; Soon loved ones will be gone, but never forgotten.  Glad to hear they are doing so well.  It is a great shot!!  Take care,

Chief


----------



## Mathias13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Beautifully captured...

"Against All Odds"


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Deep.


----------



## ahphotography (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks everybody - navychief, that totally gave me goosebumps - if I may i would like to print a poster of this with that on it. 

thanks again


----------

